

My Son, the Blogger: An M.D. Trades Medicine for Apple Rumors - jsteele
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/21/technology/21blogger.html

======
dcurtis
As a side note: Arnold Kim is a regular reader of Hacker News.

~~~
arn
yes... yes I am. :)

